# Raspberry PI 2 : installation go lang



## skowroniasty (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello,  
During installation docker,  I receive error after installing go language,  error: 


```
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE (RPI2) #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 14:27:25 UTC 2017

Welcome to FreeBSD!

Release Notes, Errata: https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/


---
Installed Go for freebsd/arm in /usr/ports/lang/go/work/go              Installed commands in /usr/ports/lang/go/work/go/bin

The binaries expect /usr/ports/lang/go/work/go to be copied or moved to /usr/local/go                                                           ===>  Staging for go-1.9.1,1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for go-1.9.1,1
===>  Checking if go already installed
===>   Registering installation for go-1.9.1,1 as automatic             pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/lang/go/work/stage/usr/local/go/pkg/freebsd_arm/runtime/cgo.a:No such file or directory
* Error code 74

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/go
* Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/go
* Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/docker
root@bsdlite:/usr/ports/sysutils/docker #
```

I found  something similar here: 
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2017-February/107035.html

But I'm not sure how resolve this issue. Last post in this thread is enigmatic for  me: 



> If I comment that out of .PLIST.mktmp then Go installs without problem
> and there are no problems running a couple of relatively trivial Go
> programs.


----------



## acheron (Nov 9, 2017)

See PR 221297


----------

